
GitHub is testing the Profile README - themaskedmage
https://github.com/sdras
======
rvz
According to Microsoft, GitHub is now transformed into the LinkedIn for
developers.

~~~
swagonomixxx
The more GitHub resembles LinkedIn, the sooner I will be withdrawing out of
the platform. I've used it for years, and it's quite good, but anything that
resembles the cringe-fest that is LinkedIn and the level of tracking they do
is a complete no-no for me.

